# Twisp



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

I have to say that Twisp are doing a fantastic marketing job on vaping!

What I find hard to understand is why they don't ramp up the game with a decent PV... just boggling! 

But their marketing and promotion is simply awesome! 10 out of 10 for Marketing Twisp! 

"Attention Twispers! Due to popular demand we are now bringing out these elegant brushed aluminium Twisp holders! It should be available at your nearest Twisp store by next week, so stop by and have a look."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Riddle (18/12/14)

That is quite cool. And I completely agree. They should up their game as far as devices are concerned.


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

I had a couple of toots the other day on a Twisp and was actually impressed with the flavor and throat hit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (18/12/14)

I think the Twisp device is actually not that bad, and it has its place in the market. I'd rather see them adding different devices, better devices at a slightly higher price point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (18/12/14)

Agree totally they definitely should bring out better device options.


----------



## Silver (18/12/14)

Rob, I agree with you
Their marketing is good and their physical presence in the country is unmatched
I would agree they need to offer a higher end product 
But also I think they need to reduce the price on their juices. 

Incidentally, that Twisp stand is cool. In my Twisp days I found it necessary to keep the mouthpiece tilted upward to help prevent leaks. But I know they modified their mouthpiece now with a built in seal, which I have heard does not leak

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stephen Rowley (18/12/14)

I think the reason they have not updated and this is an educated guess, is one they have a product that works well for about 80% of the people that use it, two it simplifies business operations when you only stock one product, three the time and money that would be required to introduce a new product and have to now educate all of your current retailers and there is a lot of them and then re-stock them with new product could be a massive undertaking and financial burden, and last but not lease, at one stage twisp had exclusivity on the just fog model we call twisp, I do believe and i could be wrong, that many of the big manufactures these days such as kanger, joyetech, eleaf etc are no longer interested in doing oem products services and are not keen on giving exclusive rights to any other company on anything thet make, in Twisp case they would want exclusivity to a model other wise they would get heavily undercut by other importers, as most money is made in the atomizers and liquid, not so much on the ecig itself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (19/12/14)

Stephen Rowley said:


> I think the reason they have not updated and this is an educated guess, is one they have a product that works well for about 80% of the people that use it, two it simplifies business operations when you only stock one product, three the time and money that would be required to introduce a new product and have to now educate all of your current retailers and there is a lot of them and then re-stock them with new product could be a massive undertaking and financial burden, and last but not lease, at one stage twisp had exclusivity on the just fog model we call twisp, I do believe and i could be wrong, that many of the big manufactures these days such as kanger, joyetech, eleaf etc are no longer interested in doing oem products services and are not keen on giving exclusive rights to any other company on anything thet make, in Twisp case they would want exclusivity to a model other wise they would get heavily undercut by other importers, as most money is made in the atomizers and liquid, not so much on the ecig itself



Good points you make...but they are losing the veteran vapers, which in turn loses them new clients because the vets are less likely to recommend their product. I do believe that they can at least do two versions, a starter and an "step-up" version. To me, that makes more business sense - if your users outgrow your product you need to step it up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stephen Rowley (19/12/14)

If they were to bring out a better set up what would you all suggest? I think it would have to have a pass though battery, variable wattage and cheaper coils , there are a few products that come to mind, but to be honest if I was Twisp and already had such a large network I would try get something that is exclusive to us, and maybe proprietary to protect ourselves from cheaper imports and to continue having after sales repurchases such as the coils, and batteries.


----------



## Danny (19/12/14)

I personally always hoped twisp would eventually release something along the lines of the Janty MiD one. It is not an extremely high powered device but would offer an enhanced user experience, longer battery life, better control over your vaping experience and most likely work well with the majority of their current products. I can understand why they havent progressed into new devices yet, but can see that they may have some exciting options when/if they decide to. 

That said my grans friends like their twisps, and don't want bluetooth apps, upgradeable software and all the rest. They want it to work and not confuse them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ESH (19/12/14)

My vapeing journey began with a Twisp, if it wasn't for them I would probable still be on the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/14)

ESH said:


> My vapeing journey began with a Twisp, if it wasn't for them I would probable still be on the stinkies.



Me too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpaceRot (19/12/14)

I still love my twisp and will always have a soft spot for it. I did rebuild my coil at 2.2 ohm and rewick it with cotton, works bloody brilliant! 

The only thing I would change is a bigger battery at atlest 1200 mah(don't need vv/vw cause I build them where I like...) thats the reason I'm getting a Spinner 2.... Also would like Adjustible Airflow (why I'm getting a Nautilus Mini haha). 

But even after that I would still use the Twisp clearo, for it simply works, never gurgles or leaks after I Rebuild and Wicked it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/14)

SpaceRot said:


> I still love my twisp and will always have a soft spot for it.



Do they still leak juice in your mouth from the condensation in the drip tip?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpaceRot (19/12/14)

@RobFisher Surprising no, not at all. But I do take it apart once a week, to rewick. With that I would pull out the black Delrin mouthpiece. There would be some condensation, but it NEVER leaks on me...

Note, I vape atleast 15ml per week.
Maybe it's the juice I'm using?


----------



## SpaceRot (19/12/14)

Ok so I just did a wild swinging motion like bowling, at the wall.

And there are quite some juice on the wall now...
Haha but no real probs, 'cause it never leaked in the pocket?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (15/12/17)

hi guys.just a question.on the cue.what was the final word on the review.
was the pods OK,leaking etc.


----------



## Silver (15/12/17)

Resistance said:


> hi guys.just a question.on the cue.what was the final word on the review.
> was the pods OK,leaking etc.



Hi @Resistance 
Have a look at the following thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-cue-review.t42789/


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/12/17)

Resistance said:


> hi guys.just a question.on the cue.what was the final word on the review.
> was the pods OK,leaking etc.


bit of a moving target at this point buddy
some people have had great success and others complete failure so we are anxiously awaiting the new revised pods to try again


----------



## HPBotha (15/12/17)

Between 2014 and now Twisp has changed a lot. Looking forward to 2018!


----------



## Resistance (15/12/17)

thanks guys for replies.
Silver I have read that review thanks. my question was based on that review and the posts of the other members.
reason being.I bought a cue and subsequently quit sigarrettes.the only thing that worked for me was the cue.
by all means its a great product,great package,good price but with the pods leaking it becomes a little stressful and my only real problem was that the customer service is not as good as their marketing. two weeks has past and no reply from them yet.
thus I wanted to confirm I'm not alone.the kiosk attendees seem the think its the way I use it. yet again I am not bad mouthing the product just the plastic the pods are made from.


----------



## Resistance (15/12/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> bit of a moving target at this point buddy
> some people have had great success and others complete failure so we are anxiously awaiting the new revised pods to try again


----------



## Resistance (15/12/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> bit of a moving target at this point buddy
> some people have had great success and others complete failure so we are anxiously awaiting the new revised pods to try again



thanks biohazard
the pods that came with the initial purchase seem to have been of better quality.paying R45 bucks a pod and it leaks out in a day is not feasible ,but its worth it if it doesn't leak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/12/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> bit of a moving target at this point buddy
> some people have had great success and others complete failure so we are anxiously awaiting the new revised pods to try again



thanks biohazard
the pods that came with the initial purchase seem to have been of better quality.paying R45 bucks a pod and it leaks out in a day is not feasible ,but its worth it if it doesn't leak


----------



## Resistance (15/12/17)

biohazard
I am waiting too.but till then I'm using the cue and paying R45 buck a pod and it leaks out in a day is not cool.the pods that came with the initial purchase didn't leak so I hope they get this fixed.
I like the device. coming to think of it they have changed it because the first pods was extremely dark in colour and hard to see through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/12/17)

Resistance said:


> biohazard
> I am waiting too.but till then I'm using the cue and paying R45 buck a pod and it leaks out in a day is not cool.the pods that came with the initial purchase didn't leak so I hope they get this fixed.
> I like the device. coming to think of it they have changed it because the first pods was extremely dark in colour and hard to see through


Yeah man. I got off the twisp train until they sort out their production issues. I am not paying for the luxury of being a test case.

But once they have it sorted I will most definitely buy another one.


----------

